# Blood Diamond Danny Archer Chrono Avenger



## galvestonokie (May 26, 2007)

Does anyone know which band Leo's character wears in the film Blood Diamond? I believe the watch is a Chrono Avenger and the band is leather. Do the Avenger's come with a leather band?

bob


----------



## Bluesummers (Jan 21, 2007)

You are correct and if you want it to.


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

galvestonokie said:


> Does anyone know which band Leo's character wears in the film Blood Diamond? I believe the watch is a Chrono Avenger and the band is leather. Do the Avenger's come with a leather band?
> 
> bob


That's it. And on a nice brown leather strap. Nice spot.

Todd


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe he is wearing the CA with the factory Breitling leather strap. I've noticed that in some scenes the white stitching on the leather strap is blacked out, and in others it is normal. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

They probably use two watches. The regular one and the stunt watch. :-!

Todd


----------



## ern1911 (Jan 30, 2007)

In the movie was that a Blue Dial or Black Dial?


----------



## ern1911 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone's guess? As I look and look and have stopped on DVR while watching the movie, I think it's a black dial. Although sometimes in the movie and on pictures I have found of it on the Web I think the light catches it differently and it fools me thinking it's a blue dial?



ern1911 said:


> In the movie was that a Blue Dial or Black Dial?


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I've not seen the movie, but from the pics I'd guess it's a black dial. I can tell you that the anti reflection coating of the lens will give it a blue tint at certain angles in certain lighting. One of the things I enjoyed most on my black dialed CA when I first got it!

If it were blue, it would look blue all the time.


----------



## ern1911 (Jan 30, 2007)

T-Bone:

Thank you! I thought I was crazy! The tinting from the anti-reflective coating I can see now how that may give it the look I was seeing. At any rate my plan is to get the black dial! 



T Bone said:


> I've not seen the movie, but from the pics I'd guess it's a black dial. I can tell you that the anti reflection coating of the lens will give it a blue tint at certain angles in certain lighting. One of the things I enjoyed most on my black dialed CA when I first got it!
> 
> If it were blue, it would look blue all the time.


----------



## bwhitmore (Apr 30, 2008)

just saw the movie and loved the watch

if anyone has a good lead on one please PM me

thanks!

brad


----------

